# Wedding dress hoop?



## mumandco

Any recommendations where to get one?
I have no idea what style I need either :/ this is so confusing :shrug:

Can't ask at the bridal shop where my dress is from as we have taken the dress out of there as they are complete and utter aholes and just spout lies after lies


----------



## missk1989

Ebay do them at a good price.


----------



## CakeCottage

What style is your dress hun?


----------



## mumandco

this is my dress or something very similar to it xx


----------



## CakeCottage

Looks like an A-line... Something like this would be fine...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mumandco

Cheers Hun x will have to get my butt in gear and order one :)


----------



## CakeCottage

Richard designs ones you can only get in bridal shops so you'd have to find your nearest supplier... I just fell in love worn his ones!


----------



## Baby Bell

Silly question does every wedding dress need a hoop? I had no idea about these!


----------



## mumandco

Baby Bell said:


> Silly question does every wedding dress need a hoop? I had no idea about these!

No chick,it just gives it that more defined look and keeps the bottom of the dress away from your legs. I tried mine on with a hoop and loved it-it still looks lovely without the hoop but I preferred it with. 

Lots of bridal shops will you allow you to hire one of theirs for a small charge (if you buy a dress from them)


----------



## Baby Bell

Ah ok! Thanks x


----------



## me2ubear1412

i found my perfect dress on gumtree.the women was so nice and let me take my time to try it on.and it wasnt that expensive.


----------

